
We need lots more power lines. Why are we so bad at planning them? - state_machine
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/9/11881556/power-lines-bad-planning
======
niftich
Electricity transmission in the US is privatized and handled by several
hundred individual companies [1].

These associate into regional councils that are obviously regional in focus.
The NERC, the North American Electric Reliability Corporation sets standards
for these councils.

Barring any large-scale government initiative, all planning is from the
bottom-up, so that's why we're so bad at planning in the large.

[1]
[https://www.nerc.net/eroregistration/currentmembers.aspx](https://www.nerc.net/eroregistration/currentmembers.aspx)

